

“Do-It-Yourself” Vaccine Could Save Patients $10 Billion - hawkharris
http://codyromano.com/do-it-yourself-vaccine/

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _The next time a business or local government builds a public bathroom, it
should consider putting the sink outside, near the entrance. The resulting
social pressure would cause almost all men and women to wash their hands.
Washing your hands may be boring, but the Centers for Disease Control and
Prevention describes it as the “do-it-yourself vaccine.” It’s one of the most
effective ways everyday people can fight the spread of infectious disease._

Thank you for posting this. I get tired of seeing the posts on the coming post
antibiotics apocalypse where everyone (on HN, of all places) bitches and moans
and points fingers but won't discuss actual practical solutions. This looks
practical. And do-able. It isn't something crazy, like the jillion dollar
designer drugs being developed for my condition.

